# Some Photos of my dogs



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

Not sure if I'm sending these photos the right way, we'll see.

Molly is tuckered out
Buddy fell aslep with his toy in his mouth
Molly Laughing
Christmas Photo


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very Cute! "nothin butt corgi butts"


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Just adorable. They both look so happy!! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww cute corgis! They look like happy dogs


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, they are my sweety pies! :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So very cute!! So funny how they love showing off their "junk" while they sleep!! Ours does the same thing :biggrin:


----------

